# No playlists!



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

I can't put my playlists on my new iPhone.

Picked up my new iPhone 5 from Best Buy today, hassle was just a record-setter, was in the store 3 hours. I enabled iCloud so I could have my phone backed up...then have the new phone filled. Only my purchased apps moved over, so, I am now stuck with trying to re-create my old phone. BUT, iTunes sent over my music library, not the playlists. The library without the playlists is just unusable, as I do not want alternating rock, country, jazz, opera, classical, esoteric and other music. I want my music to play according to my mood, the season, and so forth.

I don't know how to move the playlists onto the phone manually, since the phone isn't showing up in the left column on my iTunes home window the way my iPod and my old iPhone did. 

I hope someone can help me find a way to put the already set up playlists onto the new phone. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mdric2 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have the same issue after I reformatted my hard drive. 

itunes sees my iphone but now I cant add or update my playlists. Would love someone to solve this.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Oh, mdric2, I'm so sorry...I found some way to do it, but now I can't remember what happened, I've done so much configuring on this phone. Well, at least I know that I did it...once the phone showed up in the left column of iTunes, I was able to drag the playlists up onto the recognized phone in the same column, they moved onto the phone. It may be that I made iTunes recognize the phone through the app store...I have a vague memory that it was there that one could add a new device.


----------



## mdric2 (Oct 20, 2012)

No worries mate - sorted it by transferring my playlists to itunes using SharePod and then syncing again wiping all the music on the iphone and replacing it all with my playlists which were just on there. Now I can drag and drop no problem. Talk about straight forward....


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Oh, that's great...I have just run into the problem that my playlists don't update in a phone sync when I add something to them, so, now I'll try your method with SharePod!! Thanks so much.


----------

